# Update about the dog shot by the PO.. (Happy ending)



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy to report that "Star", the dog that was shot last week, will make a fine recovery.

Dog shot in head by NYPD officer in East Village making speedy recovery: official - NY Daily News


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

that is great news!


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

"The pooch was shot after it lunged at cops trying to approach its homeless owner"

Yeah, let's waste 10,000$ saving an aggressive dog when thousands of homeless people live on the streets in New York. Give it a few months and this dog will be back on the news after its next attack.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Sorry to be negative nancy but I won't cheer on a dog that attacked a cop.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

The dog charged the cop,but didn't make contact.It wasn't an attack.




x0emiroxy0x said:


> Sorry to be negative nancy but I won't cheer on a dog that attacked a cop.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There were extenuating circustances. The owner was having a seizure, and who knows what our dogs might do in that situation. I am glad the dog will be ok.

I would pay public funds to euthanize the dog, but not to save the dog, sorry. But if private donors were willing to pay, then that is ok.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This dog had bitten someone before , someone who tried to intervene when the dog tried to attack cops... Hmmm...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sunflowers said:


> This dog had bitten someone before , someone who tried to intervene when the dog tried to attack cops... Hmmm...


It probably should have been euthanized.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Sunflowers said:


> This dog had bitten someone before , someone who tried to intervene when the dog tried to attack cops... Hmmm...


Did you watch the video at all? 

He went after a woman who couldn't be close enough to the subject and had to gaff. The dog went after her and pushed her back with a warning snap, THAN the cop walked up to the subject and the dog charged an the cop shot the dog. 

What's ridiculous about the whole situation is that the cop actually never went to check the subject once the dog was shot. Nobody cared for the subject at all. 

If that gaffing woman hadn't been so obnoxious the whole situation could have been avoided in the first place.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mrs.K said:


> Did you watch the video at all?
> 
> He went after a woman who couldn't be close enough to the subject and had to gaff. The dog went after her and pushed her back with a warning snap, THAN the cop walked up to the subject and the dog charged an the cop shot the dog.
> 
> ...


Did you read the article, the woman that was bitten and required attention of an ER, happened in June, same dog as the dog was going for a police officer?

I wouldn't put it past drug-people (I heard the guy was homeless after leaving his family because of drug problems), to train a dog to attack police officers. If a homeless guy that suffers from seizures has a dog that will attack cops, the dog should be put down.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

A warning snap is an attack in my book...I know that the super savy dog people don't believe so and would understand what the dog was trying to do. But for the rest of the world if a dog LUNGES at you with its TEETH out and SNAPPING its jaws, its an attack. Without that video, we all know what most of us would say about a dog doing the same thing and just getting a written description of it. Any dog that has the willingness to snap at a human, on a street (not in its home or on its territory) is a danger to society. Although I believe many of our dogs would try to protect us in this kind of situation, it isn't just a danger to us at that point, but it is a danger to people trying to help us as well.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think a warning snap is a warning snap. Dogs will generally bark, growl or snarl or snap, before actually biting. That is a good dog. There is little hope for a dog that goes straight to bite. 

I think a bite is a bite, but there are different levels of biting. Bites that would have been a warning snap, but there was a connection, marks or slight puncture; bites that are a single bite with 1-4 tooth punctures, not severe; a severe bite with deep punctures; and the multiple bites with several severe bites. 

I only think the last one is an attack, maybe the last two. 

I think we need to realize we are working with a critter with intelligence, instincts, an emotional range, and only limited resources to relay the information that he is in pain, afraid, unsure how to respond to a situation. Expecting them to always respond to every situation in a passive manner, allowing perfect strangers to approach or do things to him, I think is unfair.

Yes, we cannot let dogs be a danger to society. My guess is that a LOT of bites happen because of human error though. What happened on the video with the woman was not an attack in my opinion. What happened to the police officer, yes, and yes, I think he should have shot the dog. What happened in the incident preceding this incident where a woman intervened when the dog tried to attack a police officer, where she needed treatment for bite wounds, well, that incident suggests that it simply isn't working out for Homeless Man to keep a dangerous dogs when he is having seizures. 

Sad. But the dog is dangerous, there have been two incidents, the dog should have been put down.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> "The pooch was shot after it lunged at cops trying to approach its homeless owner"
> 
> Yeah, let's waste 10,000$ saving an aggressive dog when thousands of homeless people live on the streets in New York. Give it a few months and this dog will be back on the news after its next attack.


I've seen lots more money spent on lots more stupid things. The dog was doing what it thought it was suppose to do...protect its owner. Sadly the dog can't tell the difference between someone trying to help or hurt him. Those thousands of people that live on the streets in New York have options and help, those homeless dogs don't.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree with llombardo here. I did not see a vicious dog in that video, I saw a scared and confused dog! Why can't we be happy that this dog gets a second chance at a good life? Really, i would never say a dog should be put down unless I was able to evaluate that dog in person. Come on.... We're better than that, or so I would hope.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LifeofRiley said:


> I agree with llombardo here. I did not see a vicious dog in that video, I saw a scared and confused dog! Why can't we be happy that this dog gets a second chance at a good life? Really, i would never say a dog should be put down unless I was able to evaluate that dog in person. Come on.... We're better than that, or so I would hope.


But it is the second separate incident. The last time this dog went after cops was a few months prior, in June. A lady tried to intervene and got bitten badly by the dog and needed to be treated at an ER. 

There are tons of dogs put down in NY, and everywhere else just for lack of space in shelters. Spending 10k on a dog that has had two nasty run-ins, and is owned by a homeless guy, that isn't the best use of funds. 

Seeing a guy in a totally vulnerable position, and his dog gets shot, well that's just awful and it rips the hardest of us in such a way as to make decisions with are hearts instead of logic. But the dog is dangerous. Seriously. His homeless owner might have another seizure around a small child next time. And who else wants to take on a dog shot in the head who has already had a couple of serious incidents?

If they would have put that dog out of its pain as soon as they got it to the clinic, they would have done the responsible thing.


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

While if the dog already having bit someone, and probably would have again is true then I agree it should be put down. But this was an isolated incident and the dog was snapping, I wouldn't say its cause to put a dog down.

If I was out walking my dog and I became unconscious, I would hope he would protect my body if I was in danger, and I wouldn't fault him if he may have acted aggressive towards someone only looking to help. Perhaps in the case of this news report, the dog should be put down. But C'mon, its only a dog, it could have easily been trapped, snared with a pole, or smothered and contained with a blanket seeing as it wasnt about to leave its owners side.

Please don't shoot my shepherd if he is trying to protect my unconscious body!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

TheNamesNelson said:


> While if the dog already having bit someone, and probably would have again is true then I agree it should be put down. But this was an isolated incident and the dog was snapping, I wouldn't say its cause to put a dog down.
> 
> If I was out walking my dog and I became unconscious, I would hope he would protect my body if I was in danger, and I wouldn't fault him if he may have acted aggressive towards someone only looking to help. Perhaps in the case of this news report, the dog should be put down. But C'mon, its only a dog, it could have easily been trapped, snared with a pole, or smothered and contained with a blanket seeing as it wasnt about to leave its owners side.
> 
> Please don't shoot my shepherd if he is trying to protect my unconscious body!


If you have an unconscious body and the police come upon it, and your dog protects it, it will be up to the police to preserve YOUR life, not your dog's, and it is highly likely, when clearing the area so that the EMTs can do their job, they will have to deal with your dog. They do not all have catch poles, and if the dog is aggressive, he might be shot. Pretty sad, but the thing is, if the cops let someone die while they are screwing around trying to contain the dog, then they will be in deeper doo doo than if they kill the dog to provide assistance for the person.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

llombardo said:


> I've seen lots more money spent on lots more stupid things. The dog was doing what it thought it was suppose to do...protect its owner. Sadly the dog can't tell the difference between someone trying to help or hurt him. Those thousands of people that live on the streets in New York have options and help, those homeless dogs don't.


Protecting its owner by attacking innocent bystanders and a cop 15 feet away? And the dog has previous attacks. Just another aggressive pitbull, but towards humans not other dogs.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Protecting its owner by attacking innocent bystanders and a cop 15 feet away? And the dog has previous attacks. Just another aggressive pitbull, but towards humans not other dogs.


Yes, this is what pit bulls do, they are very loyal to their masters. While this is how they are, this is also a reaction from a dog that is scared..I would even bet that most dogs(any breed) would do the same in a situation with their owner laying there half dead, lots of people and especially police...most dogs are very unsure of a person with a uniform. I am also willing to bet that the other attack with this dog was another medical situation. I'd also like to know if police officers anywhere carry stun guns? Where I live they all do as an alternative and I would think this would be a good way to stop things like this from happening.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

llombardo said:


> Yes, this is what pit bulls do, they are very loyal to their masters. While this is how they are, this is also a reaction from a dog that is scared..I would even bet that most dogs(any breed) would do the same in a situation with their owner laying there half dead, lots of people and especially police...most dogs are very unsure of a person with a uniform. I am also willing to bet that the other attack with this dog was another medical situation. I'd also like to know if police officers anywhere carry stun guns? Where I live they all do as an alternative and I would think this would be a good way to stop things like this from happening.


I don't think attacking someone standing 15 feet away then wheeling around and running 15 feet in the other direction at a cop standing there is "loyal". Just an aggressive dog. As stated before, this dog has attacked other people before this.

Where did you come up with the fact that "most dogs are unsure of a person in a uniform"? I have never heard of this and never witnessed a dog attack a cop because of his clothes, or act differently towards someone in a uniform. Barking at the mailman has nothing to do with his clothes, it has to do with him approaching the dog's home.

You honestly think a well socialized, even-tempered German Shepherd that is used to the crowded streets of New York would go around attacking innocent bystanders that did not even approach the man? I don't. My dog MAY bark, but would not charge and attack someone standing by innocently. Perhaps if the cop RAN at my body, he may try to defend me....but never would attack one person then wheel around and attack another not even approaching.

And my dog does NOT have an awesome temperament, nor awesome socialization skills. 

The dog in this case was not defending his owner. A defensive stance is much different than the aggressive stance of this pit. A dog defending his owner would stand by and growl and bark and possibly nip at anyone who came to close....not *charge* at someone standing in the distance and then turn and charge a completely different person.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Hopefully they euthanize this pit on his next (third) attack on record.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I wonder what most of you would say if a dog went after one of your kids, or nieces, or nephews with a "warning bite" for the simple fact that he/she is just standing in a street. "Oh the dog is a good dog, he's just telling you to back away with his big sharp teeth."


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I just think that a dog that delivers a warning bite can be worked with, if his owners are dedicated to managing, training, and containing the dog. A warning bite is something that shows that the dog showed restraint. I don't see such a dog as a menace, I see him as a dog that needs better management.

A dog that all out attacks, deep bites, multiple bites, a dog that isn't quitting when there is no threat, that dog I see very little hope for regardless to how dedicated its owners might be, and the dog is a menace to society.

I feel bad for the guy having the seizure, but as he hadn't tried to get the dog back, well, I think society on the whole would be better off if they would have put this dog out of its pain. Of course, euthanizing a homeless dog before dumping thousands of dollars in treatment, painful recovery, brain injury -- well that would be something of an crime against morality. So people willing to donate have saved this dog's life so that it will most likely have lasting effects, and may also add yet another bite to be tallied against pit bulls. 

People who truly care about that breed, do not like seeing dogs that have bitten people (plural) kept alive at all costs.


----------

